# Most WTF cooler?



## OnePostWonder (Dec 18, 2011)

I found this cooler to be pretty "wtf":







Post the coolers that have made you go "wtf".  Hopefully this thread goes somewhere because I'd like to see what you can come up with.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 18, 2011)

I hadn't noticed that thread, but it looks interesting.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mmm...bacon!


----------



## Maban (Dec 18, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/07-02-20/tul_powercolor_pig_1.jpg
> 
> Mmm...bacon!



I'm dying to see what tops that.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2011)

http://bored-bored.com/pc-case-mod-made-with-coolers


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh hai! 





iGame 560 Ymir












iGame GTX560Ti Kudan

I must say, the front looks pretty normal to me, but the rest... 

As for CPU coolers:




CoolerMaster Jet


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice interesting thread !! CPU coolers was more often strange


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2011)

Meet.....Vanessa...... -_-'






I'm surprised they haven't named their other coolers Richard and Marie.

Thermal Right Sentinel


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 18, 2011)

Scythe Susano


----------



## qubit (Dec 18, 2011)

@Widjaja & MasterInvader

That website - www.pcgameshardware.de - you're linking to, is blocking the pictures with a "no deep linking please" message, so we don't know what you're trying to show us  (rolleyes at them, not yourselves)


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> @Widjaja & MasterInvader
> 
> That website - www.pcgameshardware.de - you're linking to, is blocking the pictures with a "no deep linking please" message, so we don't know what you're trying to show us  (rolleyes at them, not yourselves)



I see the pictures fine.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting.
I can see the image yet other users can not.
I can't see master invaders either.


----------



## qubit (Dec 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I see the pictures fine.





Widjaja said:


> Interesting.
> I can see the image yet other users can not.
> I can't see master invaders either.



Yeah, I'll bet you can, guys. I think I know what's happening: The site is hitting a flood limit on direct linking to pictures. At the moment, I can see Widjaja's pic, but not MasterInvader's.

Many sites apply such a bandwidth limit to prevent all their bandwidth being sucked up. I recommend hosting the pictures on www.techpowerup.org, Photobucket or whatever to get around this problem.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 18, 2011)

I can see your images.


----------



## Grings (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## a111087 (Dec 19, 2011)

Grings said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111218/fanless_02cus4.jpg



Nofen CR-100A


----------



## Iceni (Dec 19, 2011)

i think i still have an aero7 kicking about!!! it was on an athlon 1700 jiuhb chip i was running a few years ago!!! Bloody good stepping those chips! Wasn't a bad cooler actually. A little noisy on the top speed setting but otherwise pretty solid!!! 







I still have one of these as well! Thermaltake Big typhoon. It's strapped to a 939 X2 athlon on an Nforece3 agp motherboard, with a x1950pro. It weights something ridiculous like 900g's.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

I suppose these to are considered unusual to a degree but since I own one, it seems pretty normal.

Tuniq Tower 120 and Extreme.


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2011)

Grings said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111218/fanless_02cus4.jpg



That's the biggest cooler I've ever seen! Do you have the brand and model, I've gotta know more about it. It looks like it's made of aluminium, which I'm not surprised about, due to the weight.


----------



## Grings (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nofan-cr-95c-icepipe-95w-fanless-cpu-cooler

I saw this on scan and looked for a better image, not sure if its the same model, it might be the model a111087 mentioned


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's the biggest cooler I've ever seen! Do you have the brand and model, I've gotta know more about it. It looks like it's made of aluminium, which I'm not surprised about, due to the weight.


The post below that one by a111087 says "Nofen CR-100A"


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's the biggest cooler I've ever seen! Do you have the brand and model, I've gotta know more about it. It looks like it's made of aluminium, which I'm not surprised about, due to the weight.





a111087 said:


> Nofen CR-100A



Review Here


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't expect this thread to have this kind of response!  Awesome!

You guys have come up with some seriously "WTF" stuff.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 19, 2011)

>_>

Anyway, former user of Coolermaster Aero 7 Lite (the one for AMD, used it in my AthlonXP 2500+ days)
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/PC_Internals2.jpg


----------



## Iceni (Dec 19, 2011)

ohh i forgot about this one!

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/true-copper/product_cpu_cooler_t_copper.html

the thermalright 120 copper may not seem all that WTF... but it's made out of nothing but copper. And weights 1.9kgs. That's insane weight!!!


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>
> 
> Anyway, former user of Coolermaster Aero 7 Lite (the one for AMD, used it in my AthlonXP 2500+ days)
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/PC_Internals2.jpg



That's just plain wrong, amusing but wrong.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg



I'm conflicted....


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2011)

since I have had both of those and still continue to use the V10. Talk about crazy large coolers.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>
> 
> Anyway, former user of Coolermaster Aero 7 Lite (the one for AMD, used it in my AthlonXP 2500+ days)
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/PC_Internals2.jpg



That has to be the leader in WTF factor so far.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>



I wonder how many retail stores put these cards on display and if so I wonder how many people walked in and bought it.

"I want da card wit da anime chick."


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I wonder how many retail stores put these cards on display and if so I wonder how many people walked in and bought it.
> 
> "I want da card wit da anime chick."



I reckon that semi-porno pic makes the card and its box quite collectible, lol, since it's so cheeky and so unique. I'd certainly have it.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## HossHuge (Dec 19, 2011)

entropy13;2490489
[url said:
			
		

> http://www.dvhardware.net/news/elsa_gladiac_8800gt.jpg[/url]
> http://www.elsa.com/chinagb/upfiles/shop_img/2010-08/11/DRI2_224916.jpg



I had that Elsa cooler on a 8600GT.  I think it's a Zalman.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 19, 2011)

its zerotherm hurricane cooler, some Inno3D ichill series ( and i assume other manufacturers) also had that cooler.

Also,Scythe Susano :


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>



Is it strange that I want more of this?


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 19, 2011)

Move to Asia (Taiwan, Japan, Thailand, Hong Kong, Korea).  You see this stuff everywhere.


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 19, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Is it strange that I want more of this?


I almost think it's more strange that others who want more of that don't own up.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> I almost think it's more strange that others who want more of that don't own up.



I'm sure there are tons of computer guys who would like the anime/hentai designs, it's just that they do not want to be labeled as a perv when they buy it and when people noticed they still have the box out, propped up near their computer so they can look at the chick on the cover.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2011)

Louise from Zero no Tsukaima isn't exactly a good choice anyway.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 19, 2011)

Relevant avatar is relevant


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 19, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I suppose these to are considered unusual to a degree but since I own one, it seems pretty normal.
> 
> Tuniq Tower 120 and Extreme.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111218/2mysp3q.jpg



using  the 120 extreme as we ....post


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 19, 2011)

the nofan one is actually pretty good for HTPC where silence is key, works great on an i5!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> the nofan one is actually pretty good for HTPC where silence is key, works great on an i5!



Very expensive however.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's the most WTF cooler I've ever seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOGx4cxjFCc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=NqTLAvi1B1g&feature=endscreen


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 19, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I'm sure there are tons of computer guys who would like the anime/hentai designs, it's just that they do not want to be labeled as a perv when they buy it and when people noticed they still have the box out, propped up near their computer so they can look at the chick on the cover.


Mirrors on the bottom, that angle the image out of their clear sided case...


----------



## Scatler (Dec 19, 2011)

Here, have some more.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 19, 2011)

View attachment 40813












Akasa Revo









CoolerMaster Eclipse









CoolerMaster Sphere













Thermaltake SpinQ





Thermaltake Whatchamacallit





















ASUS StarIce





ASUS Thingamajig





ASUS Axe Square





ASUS Formula Card Cooler (1st gen)




ASUS Formula Card Cooler (2nd gen)
I almost bought an HD 5750 with the 2nd gen cooler. 
I like them.













Scythe Katana 3
IMO, a cooler BONK'd by TF2's Scout.




Ketchak's "Evolution of a Speices" waterblock for nVidia 8800













Prolimatech Genesis













MSI P35 Platinum Chipset heatsink rollercoaster

So, that's about it for me. Can't think of any other cooler that made me go , for now.



ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot
> /2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>


Not sure if want.


----------



## Champ (Dec 19, 2011)

clearly there are no winners here, only odd and pointless looking coolers


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## -FOG- (Dec 19, 2011)

Thisone looks pretty WTF to me ...


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> its zerotherm hurricane cooler, some Inno3D ichill series ( and i assume other manufacturers) also had that cooler.
> 
> Also,Scythe Susano :
> http://www.jmkeoc.com/news/shsu3.jpg
> http://www.jmkeoc.com/news/shsu11.jpg


WTF. Just WTF?!!!


That is... awkward.


----------



## Nordap (Dec 19, 2011)

grings said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111218/fanless_02cus4.jpg



l + o + l


----------



## Nordap (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>
> 
> Anyway, former user of Coolermaster Aero 7 Lite (the one for AMD, used it in my AthlonXP 2500+ days)
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/PC_Internals2.jpg



I think this is the first time I've got wood over a video card packaging


----------



## Nordap (Dec 19, 2011)

-FOG- said:


> Thisone looks pretty WTF to me ...
> 
> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/1506/698624-_huge_fan_cooled_case_mod_3.jpg
> 
> http://hackedgadgets.com/wp-content/2/_huge_fan_cooled_case_mod_2.jpg



Does it fly?

Reminds me of this...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2011)

View attachment 44732

I've done that before.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 19, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> http://www.dvhardware.net/news/elsa_gladiac_8800gt.jpg
> http://www.elsa.com/chinagb/upfiles/shop_img/2010-08/11/DRI2_224916.jpg



I've got an all copper version of that sat right infront of me : ]

Can see it in this old picture of my Heatsink draw. Can also see the CM gemini in there but without it's fan bracket installed.





Couple of odd ones out of my own collection












And something I would of purchased for the lulz if it wasn't for allibaba being full of theifs


----------



## stefanels (Dec 19, 2011)

Xigmatek AIO





Evercool Silver Knight











LOL


----------



## Nordap (Dec 19, 2011)

When your radiator, is larger than your MB... You may be an overclocking redneck


----------



## trickson (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> its zerotherm hurricane cooler, some Inno3D ichill series ( and i assume other manufacturers) also had that cooler.
> 
> Also,Scythe Susano :
> http://www.jmkeoc.com/news/shsu3.jpg
> http://www.jmkeoc.com/news/shsu11.jpg



Now this is max air cooling . I want one !


----------



## trickson (Dec 19, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>
> 
> Anyway, former user of Coolermaster Aero 7 Lite (the one for AMD, used it in my AthlonXP 2500+ days)
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/PC_Internals2.jpg



Man that is one hot box ! Got to go ..................


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Iceni said:


> ohh i forgot about this one!
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/true-copper/product_cpu_cooler_t_copper.html
> 
> ...



insanly heavy but insanly good


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 19, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> insanly heavy but insanly good



Only beat the True by a few degrees.


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to say this thread's been great: I had no idea there were so many weird and wonderful coolers out there. Keep them coming!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2011)

Just looked through here and i have to say, instead of this been dedicated to "WTF Coolers", it seems there's every cooler ever released in here... lol.


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 19, 2011)

stefanels said:


> Xigmatek AIO
> 
> 
> LOL
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111219/hfxvideo.jpg



LOL now that is the most WTF ive seen


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 19, 2011)

IINexusII said:


> LOL now that is the most WTF ive seen



To be fair, I don't think that one should be on here, nor the one under it in the same post.

That one is unfinished.

The heatpipes are supposed to go into something else or attach to a panel or something similar, and the one below it is a ghetto mod.

If ghetto mods count I've LOADS of stuff I can post on here that I done myself he he


----------



## trickson (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to say I have had some of them but since going liquid cooling I haven't looked back .


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 20, 2011)

*Here yah go I am sure we all remember this one .... The Thermalright Heatsink chassis....*

















*And of course there is always these monsters.....*


----------



## burtram (Dec 20, 2011)

I find this intriguing... Ive seen almost all of these heatsinks before at one point or another.. I never realized just how weird most of them are, until now. haha.


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

Man that Thermalright Heatsink chassis is the shit ! Just how would you install it though ?


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome stuff . !


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 20, 2011)

trickson said:


> Man that Thermalright Heatsink chassis is the shit ! Just how would you install it though ?



Well that is why I think they never made it into production.... you would have to make it for one type of socket and that's it....or they would have to sell new side panels every time a new socket came out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 20, 2011)

trickson said:


> Man that Thermalright Heatsink chassis is the shit ! Just how would you install it though ?



Carefully.


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Carefully.



LOL Yeah I bet one would have to !


----------



## amd/atifiend (Dec 20, 2011)

wow there is some crazy shit in here but worth a look nevertheless.

i don't use air coolers anymore but the most wtf one i had was a scythe orochi......thought it was gonna rip the socket off the mobo. lol.


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

I found these interesting . The round one looks like the core from the Event Horizon ship ! I do not want that in my computer !


----------



## stefanels (Dec 20, 2011)

Asus starice Heatsink with 2 Titan Siberia Fans





Zaward Sylphee





Strange cooler


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Evercool Silver Knight






ZEROtherm Butterfly BTF90 (I actually considered this at one point for my gf )










Gigabyte Cool Rain - self-contained liquid RAM cooler


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 20, 2011)

That cool rain thing is properly WTF!

At what point did ram run so damn hot that it would need something like that!


----------



## revin (Dec 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> That cool rain thing is properly WTF!
> 
> At what point did ram run so damn hot that it would need something like that!



On my old XMS 2.2.2.5 !! Those things would nearly burn your skin!


----------



## erixx (Dec 28, 2011)

Great thread ! thanks to all picture posters! Asian designers are ... poets!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2011)

What about this one?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zaward/TwinTowers/

A lot of people were saying WTF were they thinking when they named this...


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 29, 2011)

^ indeed... tho "those" were not the only twin towers... Atlanta, Georgia has its own twin towers. (quite a few pair actually) and so do other places around the world

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=649871


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 29, 2011)

Grings said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111218/fanless_02cus4.jpg



who else would use this if it didn't block the 16x port?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zaward/TwinTowers/
> 
> A lot of people were saying WTF were they thinking when they named this...



That reminds me, what ever happened to ketxxx ( was reading the comments on the review)


----------



## hoax32 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Never get a Computer-Virus ever again!!!!*​





To not make this spam:






looks like some1 took a shit in it!!!!


----------



## revin (Dec 29, 2011)

hoax32 said:


> To not make this spam:
> 
> http://www.mainlypc.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/dirty1-225x300.jpg
> 
> looks like some1 took a shit in it!!!!



Phew wee Looks like an ole{semi passive} Xeon Server setup that got air from outside?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 29, 2011)

Antazone ASC1000





Auras CTC-868





Verax Quattro 1


----------



## hat (Dec 29, 2011)

Iceni said:


> i think i still have an aero7 kicking about!!! it was on an athlon 1700 jiuhb chip i was running a few years ago!!! Bloody good stepping those chips! Wasn't a bad cooler actually. A little noisy on the top speed setting but otherwise pretty solid!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111218/cmasterASBV73U1_pspc.jpg
> 
> ...



I still use a Big Typhoon in my main rig.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 29, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Antazone ASC1000
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleimages/200610/antazoneASC1000_nekked.jpg



Love the Antazone coolers, may be useless performance wise but by golly they're impressively made 

I wonder if they could redesign it to perform well whilst still looking epic.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 29, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> *Here yah go I am sure we all remember this one .... The Thermalright Heatsink chassis....*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44740&stc=1&d=1324340641
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44741&stc=1&d=1324340666


This one wins the prize


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 25, 2012)

Saw this at a local shop.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2012)

Thats off a Dell


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Drone (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## bbmarley (Jan 25, 2012)

lol @ the leafblower


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 25, 2012)

lulz. sub'd


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Saw this at a local shop.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120125/2011-12-29 15.29.20.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120125/2011-12-29 15.29.41.jpg





Jetster said:


> Thats off a Dell



Yes, it's a Dell - probably from an Optiplex GX280 SFF that had a P4 S775 CPU under it...


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 25, 2012)

ensabrenoir said:


> using  the 120 extreme as we ....post



I hope you have your 902 case lying down, otherwise I would hate to see the state of your mobo.


----------



## FanlessTech (Apr 7, 2012)

Loving these Noctua prototypes:


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2012)

MRCL said:


> Antazone ASC1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think it looks cool.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 8, 2012)

Swiftech MCX462-V


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 8, 2012)

I have to say Beer...wtf...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Swiftech MCX462-V
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/mcx462_side.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/mcx462_bottom.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/mcx462_nmb.jpg



I usta have this same cooler for S478


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 8, 2012)

spectacular thread ! Thanks guys !


----------



## HTC (Apr 8, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> spectacular thread ! Thanks guys !



Agreed.


----------



## FanlessTech (Apr 8, 2012)

Silentmaxx Twinblock! The HR-02 is one of the biggest coolers on the market, yet look how small it is compared to this unapologetic monster.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 8, 2012)

Why? Because that wins the award for worst chipset cooler ever in terms of durability. 5 of these died, then I gave up and threw the board out of the window, quite literally.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 8, 2012)

FanlessTech said:


> Silentmaxx Twinblock! The HR-02 is one of the biggest coolers on the market, yet look how small it is compared to this unapologetic monster.



Lol ... and my quiet little Zerotherm NV120 premium with a single 120mm fan outperforms it on heat dissipation in watts by 50% (according to both coolers' specs).

Great thread, btw. Brings back lots of memories seeing some of the strange coolers people have come up with over the years.


----------



## popswala (Apr 8, 2012)

TS Heatronics Zen CPU Radiator











Danamics LM10





Connectland CEK-07-610B


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Swiftech MCX462-V


This is what I was going to post if I had not seen it before the end. It is such an oddball.




FanlessTech said:


> Silentmaxx Twinblock! The HR-02 is one of the biggest coolers on the market, yet look how small it is compared to this unapologetic monster.


Your last two images scream 'because fuck you that's why!"


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 8, 2012)

FanlessTech said:


> Silentmaxx Twinblock! The HR-02 is one of the biggest coolers on the market, yet look how small it is compared to this unapologetic monster.


Mounted like that, not only makes it impossible to install on a chassis, but also to install a graphics card. (Notice the pipe over the audio plugs)
Gladly, the mounting system allows for other orientations. (one of them with a fan)


de.das.dude said:


> i think it looks cool.


It does, but where would you stick a fan? 
That thing alone won't keep an idle CPU under 60ºC.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 9, 2012)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Swiftech MCX462-V
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/mcx462_side.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/mcx462_bottom.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/mcx462_nmb.jpg



I remember when that came out. Seemed effective at the time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

And nobody posted the Themaltake Beetle yet?


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And nobody posted the Themaltake Beetle yet?
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.google.com/i...6dT0ov8pavYOzTqSY04tC-0g_YD8oc0ZjLEXl69vjgYsw



Someone posted an almost identical one above though.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 9, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/filesroot/2008May27194354_3107.jpg
> >_>


That is no cooler! It's a HEATER! It would fry the GPU instantly! D=



20mmrain said:


> *Here yah go I am sure we all remember this one .... The Thermalright Heatsink chassis....*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44740&stc=1&d=1324340641
> 
> ...


I wonder: touching the case while it is "active", wouldn't it be hot? And fragile [either way]?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 9, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Mounted like that, not only makes it impossible to install on a chassis, but also to install a graphics card. (Notice the pipe over the audio plugs)
> Gladly, the mounting system allows for other orientations. (one of the with a fan)
> 
> It does, but where would you stick a fan?
> That thing alone won't keep an idle CPU under 60ºC.



i think its got a fan in the centre of the tube?


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 9, 2012)

FanlessTech said:


> Silentmaxx Twinblock! The HR-02 is one of the biggest coolers on the market, yet look how small it is compared to this unapologetic monster.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/HfsKe.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/rtKx8.jpg
> ...



 i wont risking my board for that cooler
its like placing steel block above your board


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i think its got a fan in the centre of the tube?



Nope


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah! Well, that explains it.
Still a complex mechanism, but I like it and it does seem more efficient that standard tower-type coolers.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 20, 2013)

This thread should not die.

Yes, necro. I had to. Please add some more!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> This thread should not die.
> 
> Yes, necro. I had to. Please add some more!



Sorry, companies seen to go on a long "not f***ing up" streak. So unless someones derps out a silly ghetto one, You're out of luck.


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 20, 2013)

I will keep it going, this is a little ot but check out this waterblock.

Sorry for the low res, I have never found a better copy of this one.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 20, 2013)

@GSG-9 Hi-Res plx, if available. KTHX


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> @GSG-9 Hi-Res plx, if available. KTHX



Not for these images, all that is left is cashed google results.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2013)

GSG-9 said:


> I will keep it going, this is a little ot but check out this waterblock.
> 
> Sorry for the low res, I have never found a better copy of this one.
> http://i.imgur.com/vlcOFX3.png



thats a retro water block. probably from before when CNCs were cheap.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 20, 2013)

omg these are all so bad


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 20, 2013)

douglatins said:


> omg these are all so bad



No no.  These are all so *WTF*.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 20, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> No no.  These are all so *WTF*.



While some might say "so steampunk". bleh.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is a big POS!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 18, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Here is a big POS!
> 
> [url]http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp236/stingar2203/testing/_hs2_zps7b13958e.jpg[/URL]



Indeed!



james888 said:


>



Kudos to this guy for creativity/engineering.  Thanks for linking this, it gave me a smirk.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 18, 2013)

This is proper WTF.
WTF!!!


----------



## Maleko (Jul 18, 2013)

Not a great pic, but from another forum where the guy has used an old Ford Fiesta Radiator....


----------



## Phaewryn (Jul 25, 2013)

via: http://hardverapro.hu/apro/uj_abszolut_csucsteljesitmenyu_passziv_huto_vegleg/hsz_1-50.html


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2013)

Phaewryn said:


> http://sphotos-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/10436_460587337325059_774714124_n.jpg
> 
> via: http://hardverapro.hu/apro/uj_abszolut_csucsteljesitmenyu_passziv_huto_vegleg/hsz_1-50.html



Well. At least its passively cooled. No noise!


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 25, 2013)

its as if it a crystallized formation originating from the CPU O:


----------



## AsRock (Jul 25, 2013)

Phaewryn said:


> http://sphotos-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/10436_460587337325059_774714124_n.jpg
> 
> via: http://hardverapro.hu/apro/uj_abszolut_csucsteljesitmenyu_passziv_huto_vegleg/hsz_1-50.html



Hope they don't have earthquakes were he\she lives lol.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 25, 2013)

Maleko said:


> http://www.c3ll.net/e107_files/publ...50_603896_10200094218345097_1811023595_n1.jpg
> 
> Not a great pic, but from another forum where the guy has used an old Ford Fiesta Radiator....



i have to say thats fantastic, i ever imagine if i have water cooling setup im gonna use real radiator on it


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 21, 2013)

the wetter the better


Dunno wich GFX is but seems Nvidia.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> the wetter the better
> 
> 
> Dunno wich GFX is but seems Nvidia.
> ...



I don't know how the flow on that card works but I like it!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like a 9-legged spider...


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 8, 2013)

Uhmmm what you guys think ?


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2013)

Interesting... but probably doesn't perform as well as other similar setups available, like the h70.


----------



## erocker (Sep 8, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> the wetter the better
> 
> 
> Dunno wich GFX is but seems Nvidia.
> ...





Animalpak said:


> Uhmmm what you guys think ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130907/635869-001.jpg
> 
> ...



You're finding some gold today! Both things... DO WANT!


----------



## Nordic (Sep 8, 2013)

Wouldn't a regular tower cooler be better at this point?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has posted the NVidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra.  Sure, the heatsink looked somewhat conventional, but its noise was certainly over the top.

For anyone who hasn't heard one, take a listen.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 8, 2013)

Though this was the first commercial exhausting cooler. It was the starter of coolers that don't heat up PC case internals. The class of coolers that i like the most, though they mostly only make rubbish reference ones that tend to start to rattle very quickly...


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 8, 2013)

Asus mempipe!


----------



## The Von Matrices (Sep 8, 2013)

awesomesauce said:


> Asus mempipe!



Of all the ones listed here so far I have to say that's the "Most WTF cooler."  The rest of these heatsinks aren't flawed in transferring heat, but the ASUS mempipe was reported to transfer heat to the memory instead of away from it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Animalpak (Dec 9, 2013)

What the ... FFFFFffff ....


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> What the ... FFFFFffff ....



pretty sure thats a TEC though.


----------



## CowboyFromHell (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> What the ... FFFFFffff ....


pretty sure its not a TEC

btw where did you find those pics ... someone is selling one of those on ricardo.ch and they are exactely the same pics (and its a rather plain looking cooler if you compare to some other posted here or to some standards from today)

Edit: i guess the seller took some random pics on the internet instead of posting pics of the one he own... too bad the direct price is 55chf i have found a website with that cooler in stock at 26€ (33chf ~)



CowboyFromHell said:


>


not even wtf (trolling?)


----------



## CowboyFromHell (Dec 9, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> not even wtf (trolling?)




its a 290x..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

CowboyFromHell said:


> its a 290x..


and so? i was aware that was a 290x


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> and so? i was aware that was a 290x


he is trying to make fun of amds high tdp and inappropriate cooling. obviously a green fanboi.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> he is trying to make fun of amds high tdp and inappropriate cooling. obviously a green fanboi.


thanks Caitlyn oh wait ... de.das.dude ... i was suspecting that ... because if a stock AMD 290x cooler look WTF so does a GTX780Ti (i talk about design)

coming from someone who use a GTX 770 i can't stand brand trolling 

(the Caitlyn is because your avatar remind me Cait from L.O.L ... cosplay???  )


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> (the Caitlyn is because your avatar remind me Cait from L.O.L ... cosplay??? )



its not caitlin. its Mad Moxy from Borderlands 2


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> he is trying to make fun of amds high tdp and inappropriate cooling. obviously a green fanboi.


 
Or he's saying the cooler looks stupid AKA the reason for putting it in this thread. It's merely a matter of opinion. And calling people fanboi's just makes you a juvenile ladyboy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Or he's saying the cooler looks stupid AKA the reason for putting it in this thread. It's merely a matter of opinion. And calling people fanboi's just makes you a juvenile ladyboy.



doubt he is, and no it doesnt.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its not caitlin. its Mad Moxy from Borderlands 2


i was tied between the two .... duh ...

also again if a R9-290X cooler look stupid then any other blower does 
if its a matter of opinion then any plain looking cooler have a place here ?





let's remove the plexi on the fins and cook some steak on it! oh wait not enough heat ... a 290X can do it i reckon but you have to remove the whole shroud ... less practical


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> doubt he is, and no it doesnt.


 
I'm sorry for offering tolerance where it isn't wanted. Won't happen again...


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the reference 290 and 290x cooler belongs to this thread. AMD seriously trolls their customers by putting a cooler (blower type or not) that causes the card to severely underperform after 5-10 minutes because it is badly designed and cannot cool the card properly.


----------



## CowboyFromHell (Dec 9, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> I think the reference 290 and 290x cooler belongs to this thread. AMD seriously trolls their customers by putting a cooler (blower type or not) that causes the card to severely underperform after 5-10 minutes because it is badly designed and cannot cool the card properly.




THANK you. Yes I posted it for this reason. No I am not a green fanboi, quite the opposite actually, just look at my specs, I just have a sense of humour.... so ahhh... guess I shouldnt stay here then...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

CowboyFromHell said:


> THANK you. Yes I posted it for this reason. No I am not a green fanboi, quite the opposite actually, just look at my specs, I just have a sense of humour.... so ahhh... guess I shouldnt stay here then...


i think there is some misunderstanding at work here, my sincere apology then.

i also have a particular sense of humor hence the joke under the 780ti pics i posted


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 9, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i was tied between the two .... duh ...
> 
> also again if a R9-290X cooler look stupid then any other blower does
> if its a matter of opinion then any plain looking cooler have a place here ?
> ...



A far easier solution to cook food on is to get a GTX 480, we all know how well that grill worked for cooking


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> A far easier solution to cook food on is to get a GTX 480, we all know how well that grill worked for cooking


 
Actually if you stick waffle mix between two 480's, you will be pleasantly suprised at how delicious the final outcome is.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Actually if you stick waffle mix between two 480's, you will be pleasantly suprised at how delicious the final outcome is.


well i tought about using a 6990 voltage limiter unlocked for max TDP and putting pancake mix on the backplate but something was holding me back....

wait are we turning that thread into a culinary thread? we should stop i think


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Frick (Dec 9, 2013)

CowboyFromHell said:


>


That is probably one of the better looking coolers imo. That red on black looks good. Most blower coolers looks good.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

Frick said:


> That is probably one of the better looking coolers imo. That red on black looks good. Most blower coolers looks good.


 
I'm a huge fan of AMD's 6950 and 6970 reference coolers. That was a classy looking reference cooler.

ON TOPIC! I call this cooler Big Dick


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2013)

I dont mind blower coolers all that much. I like the heat outside the case anyway.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm a huge fan of AMD's 6950 and 6970 reference coolers. That was a classy looking reference cooler.
> 
> ON TOPIC! I call this cooler Big Dick


THAT one is a WTF indeed .... i was seeking pics of it but you got faster than me darn


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> I dont mind blower coolers all that much. I like the heat outside the case anyway.



depends if  you like the noise that a squirrel cage cooler makes. their bearings seem to ware out sooner. their also generally not as effective at cooling with a difference of 20-30'c depending on the card. I have 680s that top out between 60-65'c  and thats even after 2-3hrs of non-stop BF4 on ultra settings.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a Xigmatek full copper prototype


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 10, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> I have a Xigmatek full copper prototype



Definitely notsureifserious.png.

Pics?  Or would that violate any contractual agreement you might have with them?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> depends if  you like the noise that a squirrel cage cooler makes.* their bearings seem to ware out sooner. *their also generally not as effective at cooling with a difference of 20-30'c depending on the card. I have 680s that top out between 60-65'c  and thats even after 2-3hrs of non-stop BF4 on ultra settings.


Really? Every one of my graphics cards in the last eight years or so, apart from my 6850s and one 1950Pro, has had a blower/squirrel cage fan. That's two 1950Pros, a 9800GTX+, two GTS250s, two 3870s, two 4870s, two 6850s, and three 7970s. Not one has worn out (even the one that gets dusty as hell and is still in use, my trusty 9800GTX+). On the other hand, one of the two fans on the 6850s seized, and the fan on the 1950Pro that had a Zalman vf700 on it did as well.
Don't get me wrong, I don't necessarily like the blowers better. They are loud as hell and need a decent amount of room to breathe. The point is that even with almost every one of those having their fan speeds increased for the time I ran them, I haven't had a single one fail or even start to squeal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2013)

I had one of the fans on my 6970s starting to make a grinding noise after about a year. Tried to replace the fan but couldnt get the shroud off the cooler without breaking it so i ended up replacing the entire cooler but this ended up killing my 6970 for some reason....

There have been a few cases where people have reported that their graphics card stopped working all together when they removed the stock cooler. Ive heard rumors about XFX potentially 'rigging' their cards to fail if you remove their stock cooler so I guess thats what happened to me.

the 6970 just never worked again, even windows or the bios wouldnt detect it anymore. As always, Im always careful when replacing the stock cooler for an aftermarket one. Ive been replacing stock coolers since the days of ATi 9700 Pro's and I have never wrecked a card doing so. Ive even replaced the stock coolers for my friends 4870s & 5850s and everytime the switch was successful.

Obviously when i contacted XFX about removing the stock cooler earlier in the year they were pretty adamant that I just RMA the card to them instead. All i asked about was generally stuff like cleaning or removing the cooler to reapply some thermal paste because my 6970s were hitting 88-90'c on average while game. While it is perfectly ok for the 6970 to operate at those temperatures, I personally am not happy about it, I dont wanna RMA a perfectly working card either. 

No idea what happened there but one things for certain is that i sure as hell aint buying another XFX card again.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 10, 2013)

This is big dick's older brother:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Now THAT is a WTF cooler! LOL!!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 11, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> This is big dick's older brother:


add some copper color and you have steampunk theme


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> This is big dick's older brother:


More like Big Dick's grandpa


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 6, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> >_>
> 
> Anyway, former user of Coolermaster Aero 7 Lite (the one for AMD, used it in my AthlonXP 2500+ days)
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/PC_Internals2.jpg




sorry for necro, but wdf, pussy vibrating cooler?


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't believe that post was 3 years ago!!  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 7, 2014)

only in japan...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2014)

this old thread is worth reviving


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 7, 2014)

while we're on the subject of 8800GTs and their funky coolers... here's mine. the card was free... got it out of a trashed HP from a dumpster, baked the card back to life, and then installed this cooler just to make sure lol






if my system still had another pci-e slot i'd be using it for folding@home


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2014)

Couldn't refuse.  It's listed under computer parts on CL  Make ANY case a HAF case!




1/2 HP motor.  8.6 amps @ 120 volts.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 20, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> only in japan...


I love it when I tell some one Japanese culture is bizarre, and they give a snotty retort that "maybe you're bizarre to them you fat western pigs"
Then I show them random and unexplainable pictures like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and they haven't anything to say...

"Hey son, what graphics card do you want for Christmas this year?"
"I want pussy dad, big pink pussy, her name is Elsa"

...?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 20, 2014)

For all your squirrel cooling needs! Odd indeed.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2014)

Wasn't there some Thermaltake CPU cooler that looked like it was from batman???


----------



## ehume (Oct 21, 2014)

Hosted by Tigerdirect: a Cooler Master Z600R.

Hmm. Since I don't seem to be able to upload a pic, here's another from Tigerdirect:


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Wasn't there some Thermaltake CPU cooler that looked like it was from batman???


you mean this


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2014)

It was even wierder and even moar batman


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2014)

A cooler like this?
http://www.overclock.net/t/504485/xbit-batman-forever-cpu-cooler


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2014)

Thermal;take had their name on it tho


----------



## stefanels (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2014)

it's a nice bong


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 22, 2014)

stefanels said:


>


Ghetto? Maybe, but it's still badass.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Ghetto? Maybe, but it's still badass.



That is a great marketing slogan.


----------



## Vario (Oct 22, 2014)

I got this thing for my 939 but I still haven't fixed my mobo because my soldering iron sucks, anyway, this thing is all copper and weighs a ton.

(Thermalright XP 90C)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2014)

Vario said:


> I got this thing for my 939 but I still haven't fixed my mobo because my soldering iron sucks, anyway, this thing is all copper and weighs a ton.
> 
> (Thermalright XP 90C)


That's not WTF, that's bad ass.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2014)

Vario said:


> I got this thing for my 939 but I still haven't fixed my mobo because my soldering iron sucks, anyway, this thing is all copper and weighs a ton.
> 
> (Thermalright XP 90C)


i want it to have my babies.


----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2014)

Vario said:


> I got this thing for my 939 but I still haven't fixed my mobo because my soldering iron sucks, anyway, this thing is all copper and weighs a ton.
> 
> (Thermalright XP 90C)



That's a really nice looking cooler.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 22, 2014)

Vario said:


> I got this thing for my 939 but I still haven't fixed my mobo because my soldering iron sucks, anyway, this thing is all copper and weighs a ton.
> 
> (Thermalright XP 90C)



That looks like a badass nightstand lol


----------



## theJesus (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I have one of those sitting in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2014)

I think I reviewed that cooler when I was with 3dxtreme.org


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2014)

I've had that one


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2014)

stefanels said:


>




Well aside from like the VRMs I suspect that would work pretty well.  What card is that?


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh wait... you wanted WTF coolers not FTW coolers... my bad


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well aside from like the VRMs I suspect that would work pretty well.  What card is that?


Looks like an HD6850 to me, and if it is, that VRM sink already on there is plenty. Had mine up to ~1000 core(1015 iirc) without any VRM heat issues with a heatsink on them what looked nearly identical to that one.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...980-ichill-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra-review/


----------



## Vario (Oct 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...980-ichill-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra-review/


I wonder if that little side fan does anything.  I've experimented with adding different fan angles to my MK13 and too many different fans blowing in ruins the heatsink's ability to dissipate.


----------



## revin (Oct 30, 2014)

I wanted this sooo bad, still do ! SCNJ-CU1000
It's the same Ninja Rev.B that I modded still using now on the Z68 Extreme


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...980-ichill-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra-review/


That's one of those that has a name you just choke on.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2014)

I need to dig up the full copper Xigmatek that I've got in the closet and take some glamour shots of it someday. It's more WTF gorgeous than plain-ol WTF.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 3, 2014)

I had to double check no one posted this one so if I did miss it and it was already posted my bad.




Anyone remember the Gigabyte Super Overclock GTX 680?  When I saw this a couple years back I had to do a double take just trying to understand the reasoning behind this cooler.  Cool to look at and really bold looking but to me I still come back to WTF at the end.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I had to double check no one posted this one so if I did miss it and it was already posted my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friend of mine 10 minutes down the road has one. Brought it down when he thought it was faulty, luckily no such misfortune. The thing is deafeningly loud though, but I will admit he got some pretty crazy overclocks on it.


----------



## 64K (Nov 3, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I had to double check no one posted this one so if I did miss it and it was already posted my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess they intended for customers to OC the heck out of this card considering the two 8 pin connectors.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Friend of mine 10 minutes down the road has one. Brought it down when he thought it was faulty, luckily no such misfortune. The thing is deafeningly loud though, but I will admit he got some pretty crazy overclocks on it.


I have only seen one in person at a LAN party one year and did not know the person to well who had it.  In fact if I recall he had two in the machine but I cannot remember exactly.  I do remember it being pretty loud though when everyone was gaming with everyone or at least noticeable since I was only a few seats down from him.


64K said:


> I guess they intended for customers to OC the heck out of this card considering the two 8 pin connectors.


Yea but to me I feel it was still a very odd choice overall for design because to me it runs on the border of insanity for a heavy overclocking card.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 3, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I had to double check no one posted this one so if I did miss it and it was already posted my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I saw this card in some other forum, where a wise man said: "this battleship is not about silence, it's about having the biggest dick!".


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2014)

I would take that cooler off it and put a waterblock on it lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Friend of mine 10 minutes down the road has one.


As I was reading this, I was expecting you to say that you could hear it from your place.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2014)

It's a real shame this thing never came to much 




 

Or one of these bad boys


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 8, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> It's a real shame this thing never came to much
> View attachment 60241


I don't see how the aluminum impeller could simultaneously rotate and maintain enough heat transfer with the baseplate to be effective.  If you look at the second picture, it describes an "air gap region," and as we all know air isn't known for its thermal conductivity.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 8, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> I don't see how the aluminum impeller could simultaneously rotate and maintain enough heat transfer with the baseplate to be effective.  If you look at the second picture, it describes an "air gap region," and as we all know air isn't known for its thermal conductivity.



It is all about the properties of the boundary layer.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2722


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2014)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> It is all about the properties of the boundary layer.
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2722




The video is interesting


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 8, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> It's a real shame this thing never came to much
> 
> View attachment 60241
> 
> ...


Interesting concept.

It would suck if a cable/wire somehow found its way near that in the computer...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Interesting concept.
> 
> It would suck if a cable/wire somehow found its way near that in the computer...



Or your finger


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Or your finger


Daaaaamn yeh, although I'd probably keep clear of that like it has a disease if I had to do something inside my computer if it was running.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Or your finger


Yup. Those fans that do over 5000 RPMs, you don't want you put your finger anywhere near those. I did and was fortunate that it only put a gash in my finger instead of taking the tip of it off.

Pro tip: Don't get distracted while working on active hardware, the consequences can be painful.
More pro tip: Don't work on active hardware.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2014)

On one video about the Sandia I watched them spin it up to 15K rpm just to show how fast it really can go if need be (Most definitely NOT something you'd want to put a finger )


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 9, 2014)

stefanels said:


>



Ghetto waterblock ?


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 9, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The video is interesting



Too bad it doesn't work mounted vertically ... I'm assuming it needs gravity to be in specific direction for it to work


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 9, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Too bad it doesn't work mounted vertically ... I'm assuming it needs gravity to be in specific direction for it to work


doesn't work at all its complete bullshit its why they never went anyware they got de-bunked
years ago ...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 9, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> sorry for necro, but wdf, pussy vibrating cooler?


just to let you know is louise from a famos anime and novel series called zero no tsukaima xd is a collector item now xd


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 9, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Too bad it doesn't work mounted vertically ... I'm assuming it needs gravity to be in specific direction for it to work



Mounting vertically wouldn't affect it that much, the hydrodynamic effect would still be there.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> doesn't work at all its complete bullshit its why they never went anyware they got de-bunked
> years ago ...


errr no it didn't 

read here http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2722

development continues and as for horizontal vs vertical the article states this  "According to the developers, the Sandia cooler is in fact orientation agnostic"


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 10, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> errr no it didn't
> 
> read here http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2722
> 
> development continues and as for horizontal vs vertical the article states this  "According to the developers, the Sandia cooler is in fact orientation agnostic"


they are full of crap end of discussion when they bring a usable product to market then they can talk


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> they are full of crap end of discussion when they bring a usable product to market then they can talk



What ever floats ya boat that's your opinion and your entitled to it but just just because they're yet to bring a product to market doesn't mean its been "De-Bunked" as you put it if it has then by all means supply a source that categorically states it's rubbish and will never work or be brought to market


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2014)

natr0n said:


>


at least it looks like a normal fan


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 10, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> they are full of crap end of discussion when they bring a usable product to market then they can talk


So are you. I suggest you learn how to type properly and use capitalization and punctuation instead of posting hostile garbage all the time.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> they are full of crap end of discussion when they bring a usable product to market then they can talk





Athlonite said:


> What ever floats ya boat that's your opinion and your entitled to it but just just because they're yet to bring a product to market doesn't mean its been "De-Bunked" as you put it if it has then by all means supply a source that categorically states it's rubbish and will never work or be brought to market





Octopuss said:


> So are you. I suggest you learn how to type properly and use capitalization and punctuation instead of posting hostile garbage all the time.


Ok guys, calm down. No use in having a senseless argument when we could be posting more WTF coolers.
LESS TALK, MOAR PICS!

Here's one, the T-Shooter:
[url=http://www.frostytech.com/permalinkArch.cfm?NewsID=76891]Frosty-Tech link[/URL]


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2014)

The adapter could of been cut down further lol


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2014)

now this is a crazy sized GPU HSF from Colorful 



 

at this size it would make more sense to water cool the damn thing don't you think


----------



## 64K (Nov 10, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> now this is a crazy sized GPU HSF from Colorful
> 
> View attachment 60273
> 
> at this size it would make more sense to water cool the damn thing don't you think



Good lord! The weight of it would probably warp your mobo or tear the card right out of it's PCIe slot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Snap the pci contacts or rip the socket off...


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> now this is a crazy sized GPU HSF from Colorful
> 
> View attachment 60273
> 
> at this size it would make more sense to water cool the damn thing don't you think


Colorful seems to like doing crazy air coolers, though. They have a lot of them, lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Ok guys, calm down. No use in having a senseless argument when we could be posting more WTF coolers.
> LESS TALK, MOAR PICS!
> 
> Here's one, the T-Shooter:
> Frosty-Tech link


much eye orgasms were had


----------



## Darcy (Nov 11, 2014)

i can not wait to see the top one ,this is very cool.


Sony Xperia M2 Hülle


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 11, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Colorful seems to like doing crazy air coolers, though. They have a lot of them, lol.


The problem is that all those gigantic GPU heatsinks are prototypes only shown once at a trade show.  I wish they would at least let an independent reviewer benchmark one.  I'd be curious if all the extra surface area actually makes a significant difference in cooling performance or if the limitation is the ability to transfer heat from the core to the fins.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 11, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> The problem is that all those gigantic GPU heatsinks are prototypes only shown once at a trade show.  I wish they would at least let an independent reviewer benchmark one.  I'd be curious if all the extra surface area actually makes a significant difference in cooling performance or if the limitation is the ability to transfer heat from the core to the fins.



I'd have to say that using air and fins to rid a core of excess heat is always going to be limited to the surrounding air temps thus the use of super cold liquids like LN2 are used for high end over-clocking and industrial cooling where low temperatures are paramount regardless of cost


----------



## DinaAngel (Nov 12, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted the NVidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra.  Sure, the heatsink looked somewhat conventional, but its noise was certainly over the top.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't heard one, take a listen.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2014)

Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R1 Wentylator V8 GTS Tower-Kühler


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 13, 2014)

DinaAngel said:


>



God I remember that thing and I hope never to hear it's like ever again


----------



## tamw (Nov 14, 2014)

Vario said:


> I got this thing for my 939 but I still haven't fixed my mobo because my soldering iron sucks, anyway, this thing is all copper and weighs a ton.
> 
> (Thermalright XP 90C)



Go ahead and fix your 939 mobo, give it the love it deserves. =)

Still got mine up and running =D





939 foar lyfe


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2014)

tamw said:


> Go ahead and fix your 939 mobo, give it the love it deserves. =)
> 
> Still got mine up and running =D
> 
> ...


Om nom nom, delicious NF4 DFI!


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 14, 2014)

ahh DFI how I miss you


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> ahh DFI how I miss you


I don't miss the BIOS corrupts from the NF2 Infinity days.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2014)

I still use my Asus A8R32-MVP Deluxe well my son does atleast I think it's about time I upgraded him to my CHIV


----------



## GSG-9 (Nov 16, 2014)

tamw said:


> Go ahead and fix your 939 mobo, give it the love it deserves. =)
> 
> Still got mine up and running =D
> 
> ...



I do miss me some lanparty hardware, I was envious right up until they stopped being made.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 17, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I don't miss the BIOS corrupts from the NF2 Infinity days.


it was worth it for dat Mhz


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2014)

Umm...I think this one deserves to be in this thread...

http://www.techpowerup.com/207086/gigabyte-announces-geforce-gtx-980-waterforce-tri-sli.html


----------



## Jetster (Nov 17, 2014)

DanishDevil said:


> Umm...I think this one deserves to be in this thread...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/207086/gigabyte-announces-geforce-gtx-980-waterforce-tri-sli.html



Its the Gigabyte Waterforce GTX980 WTF Edition


----------



## Jborg (Nov 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Its the Gigabyte Waterforce GTX980 WTF Edition


 


Give.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't know if this has ever been considered or tried. But I am tempted to run some sort of air tube that comes from outside (Where it is now winter) that runs directly into the front of the computers intake fan, and have a tube coming out of the back of the computer transfering the air back outside.

Obviously it would need air filters to ensure crap was not being sucked in. But I feel like it could work


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2014)

It should for the most part, but you would probably want to be careful if you have very dry air.  One time I had my P3 running at about 1100MHz sucking in cold air from outside (PC was next to the back door and I had it cracked open a few inches) when all of a sudden a couple big sparks shot across inside my rig.  Luckily, nothing was damaged, but I didn't try that any more.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah damn, static electricity huh?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

You don't want it too humid either.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Ah damn, static electricity huh?


probably


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

tamw said:


> Go ahead and fix your 939 mobo, give it the love it deserves. =)
> 
> Still got mine up and running =D
> 
> ...


I skipped 939. Went from 754 to AM3. Aahh.. Good ol' sempy.

More pictures here, including installed.


----------



## DinaAngel (Nov 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> It should for the most part, but you would probably want to be careful if you have very dry air.  One time I had my P3 running at about 1100MHz sucking in cold air from outside (PC was next to the back door and I had it cracked open a few inches) when all of a sudden a couple big sparks shot across inside my rig.  Luckily, nothing was damaged, but I didn't try that any more.


you could have a metal tank outside and use anti freeze liquid and have tubes come into your room and into pc, but remember to not have conductive fluid and must be anti freeze and u cant use a radiator as the fins breaks when the condensation thats formed up freezes.
i know someone who dug down a couple car radiators in his backyard like 3-5 feet down or so and he had it hooked up to pc and it was cold all year the liquid, especially when it rained or winter and its very efficient in his opinion


----------



## AsRock (Nov 23, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Don't know if this has ever been considered or tried. But I am tempted to run some sort of air tube that comes from outside (Where it is now winter) that runs directly into the front of the computers intake fan, and have a tube coming out of the back of the computer transfering the air back outside.
> 
> Obviously it would need air filters to ensure crap was not being sucked in. But I feel like it could work



like this although this has a aircon .
http://hacknmod.com/hack/cool-your-pc-with-an-air-conditioner/


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 7, 2014)




----------

